# Finally got some pictures of my GTO



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Pictures aren't good, they were taken inside the garage, couldn't pull it out due to rain, the car sees nothing but nice sunny days

Mods:
421 Bobcat Kit 
Ram clutch 
New Era Intake
Short throw shifter
Powered coated gloss black wheels
SAP spoiler
Eibach lowering springs
Cowl hood
06 Tail lights
Custom pinstripe
GTO decals on the side skirts and 5.7 Liter LS1 decal on hood
I had the strut tower brace and part of the intake done in gloss black
Future mods:
Slotted and cross drilled rotors(ordered and on the way) with the calipers painted yellow that say GTO in black 
Magnachager(when I save up enough money)

I love this car, I'll never sell it!


----------



## BastropGTO (Mar 27, 2007)

Having a YJ myself, I've been forcing myself not to paint the stock wheels. But I like the way yours turned out! I was considering buying Speedy Inferno wheels in black, I think the black wheel would look great since I painted my calipers yellow. Of course I don't have the scary cowl like you do. Awesome tile too. :cheers


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice YJ. I have not seen a cowl hood on a Goat before; I like, works on your ride...BTW I have 2 brand new 421 Bobcat Badges that I will never use. Send me a PM if you want them...:cheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

I like it too.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

BastropGTO said:


> Having a YJ myself, I've been forcing myself not to paint the stock wheels. But I like the way yours turned out! I was considering buying Speedy Inferno wheels in black, I think the black wheel would look great since I painted my calipers yellow. Of course I don't have the scary cowl like you do. Awesome tile too. :cheers


The wheels are powered coated gloss black, I'm also painting my calipers yellow and I ordered GTO decals in black, they will look like the 05-06 that are in red and white, but in yellow and black instead, I'll find the website that I found them on and give you the website if you want


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

I don't like all black wheels, but on a YJ they do look good. Please post a shot of the entire car.

How's the 04 with the 421 kit? I know another member that had that and said it really woke up the LS1. Also, is the hood open to below; could you post pictures of the underside?


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> I don't like all black wheels, but on a YJ they do look good. Please post a shot of the entire car.
> 
> How's the 04 with the 421 kit? I know another member that had that and said it really woke up the LS1. Also, is the hood open to below; could you post pictures of the underside?


The 421 bobcat kit really wakes up the ls1+ a tune the car is a animal. As for the hood it is open underneath for the hot air to escape, this is the stock hood with a cowl that was added on


----------



## GTO Forum User (Jan 31, 2008)

very nice looking ride. Like the black wheels and the mean cowl. Keep up the good work


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Here they are...Been in my freak'en garage waaay tooo long...













PDQ GTO said:


> Nice YJ. I have not seen a cowl hood on a Goat before; I like, works on your ride...BTW I have 2 brand new 421 Bobcat Badges that I will never use. Send me a PM if you want them...:cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Nice Goat!!! Looks mean!


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Mike_V said:


> Also, is the hood open to below; could you post pictures of the underside?


I will post picture of the underside of the hood tomorrow and I will post a picture of the entire car when the weather is nice


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I will post picture of the underside of the hood tomorrow and I will post a picture of the entire car when the weather is nice


THANK YOU!!


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

The GTO looks awesome, but the black wheels give it kind of a 'got mini spares on all 4 wheels' look. Sorry.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Rukee said:


> The GTO looks awesome, but the black wheels give it kind of a 'got mini spares on all 4 wheels' look. Sorry.


I guess everyone is intitled to thier own opinion :confused, Well I love my car and everyone that has seen it has give me compliments on it wether it being the wheels or the hood, the car its self, or the entire set up on the car. To be honest I am suprised on how GTO owners like the hood, it definitely looks cooler than the 04 flat hood :cool


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

I think the black rims fit your car very well. I also don't think the spare tire that comes with the Goats is that ugly. I would not want to run 4 spare tires, but at least they have some style and they are not pizza cutters...:seeya:



04YJ-GTO said:


> I guess everyone is intitled to thier own opinion :confused, Well I love my car and everyone that has seen it has give me compliments on it wether it being the wheels or the hood, the car its self, or the entire set up on the car. To be honest I am suprised on how GTO owners like the hood, it definitely looks cooler than the 04 flat hood :cool


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

PDQ GTO said:


> I think the black rims fit your car very well. I also don't think the spare tire that comes with the Goats is that ugly. I would not want to run 4 spare tires, but at least they have some style and they are not pizza cutters...:seeya:


:agree Thanks


----------

